# Historic WWII film footage of Filipinos wielding bolos



## dm1986 (Nov 14, 2014)

I am wondering what some of you think of this:


Historic World War II Film Footage of Filipino Martial Arts Training with Bolo Knives | Martial Arts New York


Thought it was interesting...


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting it, there are some very interesting articles on that site.


----------

